# I'm cured there's hope!



## alexc (Apr 20, 2009)

well first let me brief you on my story and so on. I have dp/dr and had it 24/7 for a few years. I'm convinced marijuana triggered my symptoms... At any rate, it all started for me when I was about 15, this site didn't exist, people thought I was crazy when i tried explaining it and so on you know the usual story. Anyway I've developed coping strategies and have gotten rid of it almost permanently. You have to figure out what triggers it, you have to remind yourself who you are, do things that make you feel like you, do things to better yourself like start a hobby... keep yourself busy. You don't have to do all of that to feel better but it will help. People had been telling me it was all in my head for so long and honestly that's the fact. It's an anxiety circle, i'll explain. You're anxious about being anxious which just digs you deeper and deeper into your dp
d state. The brain is a very powerful weapon and you can convince yourself into pretty much anything and out of anything if you try hard enough. I'm now 20 and I can't believe how far I have come with all of this. DP caused me to almost take my life, lost friends, lost a few years of my life but you just have to push through it!! Convince yourself you'll be better, tell yourself you can do it. Just gather up the mental strength and stability to overcome this monster. I'm not a very spiritual person but i feel like i was blessed with dp, i look at the world differently, I interpret things in different manners, I won't do any drugs besides smoke weed on occasion and I'm fine now!









A few things that made me feel better while i was dp'd were coming down from being drunk, staying up all night, smoking cigarettes, caffeine, and vitamins like b6 complex and a few others. It's a funny list because these are all terrible things to do to your body except the vitamins. By no means am I recommending these too anyone you have to find what works for you.

Also don't be worried that you'll never over come it. The only reason you don't see more posts like mine is because people that don't have it anymore don't use this site to cope and manage their anxiety, this site probably doesn't even cross their minds. My brother is suffering from Dp as well and rose all of this stuff to my attention again and I just felt like letting the community know that I am successfully over and done with DP! I used to read posts all the time and tried to help myself but i found that the absence of thought is the best medicine for dp. I only joined as a member a year or two ago but have been reading posts for years. This is also my first and most likely last post on Dpselfhelp because i'm better now.

P.S if you want to ask me other questions i'll always be open to talking to new people and trying to help, just contact me on facebook. www.facebook.com/alcoven

-Good luck on your recovery, stay strong.
Alex


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm also almost DP DR free but now i have strange reactions to food which increase or give me anxiety for no reason and depression that comes out of thin air. These new symptoms came when i had panic attack few months ago because when i got flu i got scared because my DP DR increased but now its kinda back to normal. But when my anxiety hits from food or for no reason also my DP DR kinda gets a little bit more intense. The weird thing is that when you feel fear in you chest for no reason you start thinking all weird stuff. I'm not anxious because of DP DR i'm used to it now also its almost gone.

Anyway yea the DP DR and all that stuff changes you if you get out of it.


----------

